# pigeons



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a few of my baby tumblers and tipplers i have bred this year 

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/2009TumblerTippler#


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice looking birds...I like the white spotted one the best!!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for looking


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are gorgeous. 
You have the nicest birds.

Reti


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Your Pigeons are soo gorgeous! How many do you have in total?


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, well last count i had 170 pigeons i keep 5 diff breeds now, tipplers,tumblers,rollers, west of englands and modnea`s all wonderfull birds i must say


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

to answer the "what color?" question. looks like a yellow tick


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!! Quite a few birds there, Paul!!

But, the ones you have shown are really beautiful!!

My gang and I wish you all the very best!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Paul, I viewed your pictures and you have some real beauties.I particularly like the one with the white head...# 23 at bottom.


----------

